# New from CO



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Vandy321.


----------



## SurfRidr (10 mo ago)

Welcome! I'm a total noob but welcome anyway!


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## SITKA SLAYER (11 mo ago)

Welcome from long island


----------



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## Onski316 (Sep 12, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## graycm84 (Mar 31, 2020)

Welcome from Oklahoma


----------



## kjanracing (Jan 3, 2022)

Welcome. Where do you live? I shoot at RMS and Empty Quiver in Broomfield. I started archery just before Christmas after several years shooting Precision Pistol. Do you know RMS has a 3D shoot Friday evenings at 7:00?


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome to AT from California.


----------



## hornaddiction (Nov 27, 2004)

I'm a taxidermist from western Colorado welcome to AT!


----------



## Elseeri234 (11 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## 988086 (10 mo ago)

kjanracing said:


> Welcome. Where do you live? I shoot at RMS and Empty Quiver in Broomfield. I started archery just before Christmas after several years shooting Precision Pistol. Do you know RMS has a 3D shoot Friday evenings at 7:00?


I'm south of you I'd guess an hour, on the palmer divide. I am going to shoot for the last 3D night of the winter this following week. giving my shoulder a few days off from a little tweek


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from Penn State


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## Bsmith85 (Sep 28, 2019)

Welcome


----------



## jrodanapolis (8 mo ago)

WELCOME


----------



## Dust Rider (4 mo ago)

Welcome from MT


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Zach9424 (4 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## Chris_ninja14 (Jun 25, 2018)

Welcome to AT from Indiana!


----------



## redleg1103 (Nov 1, 2014)

Welcome from KS


----------



## huntergraham (2 mo ago)

Welcome from BC Canada


----------



## topdog77c1 (Oct 11, 2020)

Welcome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IcemanVA (Oct 22, 2015)

Welcome from NOVA


----------

